# Ecuador in November



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

I could not recommend Small World Adventures more! I've only been on two trips with them in Ecuador so far, but it is top notch guiding and paddling on some of the most beautiful rivers in the world. Flawless logistics, great food and company, and Ecuador itself is a super cool country. What's wrong with just having fun??!! Do it!!

-$$$


----------

